# RepHresh? BV?



## MyFavSurprise

Has anybody asked thier doctor if it is safe to use RepHresh during pregnancy? I take the pills they give me (flagyl) and my bacterial vaginosis comes back a week later, I just don't want to keep taking these pills and having BV through my whole pregnancy, I'm already really prone to it.. I switched my soap to unscented and take at least one shower a day, avoid baths, and its just wont leave me alone! Any suggestions?


----------



## Ember

I don't know about that, but the soap I use for that area is Summer's Eve feminine wash for sensitive skin. Have you tried eating lots of yogurt, too? They say that the active cultures in it help to balance the bacteria. It's also possible that you're washing too much. Overwashing can imbalance the bacteria because when there isn't enough bad bacteria, the good bacteria has nothing to keep it in check, so it overproduces and causes BV. I'm currently taking flagyl for the first time as I've waited till 16 weeks because they say that's the safest time to treat it. I'll let you know if it comes back and the Dr suggests anything different, but until then, the above suggestions are all I can think of right now...

Good luck, lots of :hugs: Hope the cycle stops soon!


----------



## msq

I just recently found out I have BV too which I haven't had before. I had no symptoms of it but my dr decided to test me for it. I was on Clindamycin which gave me really bad stomach cramps so my OB switched me to Metrogel, a vaginal gel. You may wanna try that instead if oral antibiotics aren't working for you. I've read it's very common for BV to come back shortly after treating it so you should talk to your dr about switching it for you, especially if they've had you on the same med for so long...your body will become immune to that medication & will no longer work for you.

Hope I helped


----------



## msq

Also I have read that it isn't good to use soap anywhere INSIDE of your vagina because it throws off the pH & makes it easier to get infections. Vaginas are supposed to be self cleaning & only cleaned on the outside with soap. Douching causes problems as well.

Ooh & yogurt is good too, but don't eat dairy within 2 hours of taking your antibiotic because it will be ineffective.


----------



## Ember

I never knew that about dairy and antibiotics, msq. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## KandyKinz

If it's a chronic problem despite antibiotics then there might be something dietary causing the problems.... Trying a probiotic like acidophilus could prove helpful.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Ohh I didn't know that about dairy and antibiotics either. I have some metro-gel, not prescribed recently, but I have dealt with this boo boo so often that I have like 2 bottles of it. I wasn't sure if the gel was safe to use, but since your doctor prescribed it that makes me feel better about it. I've been trying to get in to see the doctor for 2 months but I am covered by the government program and they are so unhelpful.. I know I need to wait until I go in, but it's taking so long that I've been thinking of other ways to treat it... I'm asking for Christmas for my mom to pay cash for me to get a dr visit because I need to get rid of this, I'm sure it's the BV, its the same as always. :(

I do eat a lot of yogurt, but not the plain one with the helpful bacteria that is supposed to help :p though I should.. It just tastes so horrible, but im desperate now. I'll just start eating that daily and see if it makes a difference. Thank you all for your help!! I feel so stuck in this cycle. I'll also get that summers eve wash.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Ohh, thank you, I will try that too. Does the acidophilus come like a vitamin or anything? I'll start looking it up now to see how I can get that in my body...


----------



## Ember

Came across this site and thought you might like to read some of the things on it.
https://www.bacterial-vaginosis.com/treatment/home-treatments-for-bacterial-vaginosis/
I wouldn't use any of the treatments listed without doing some research on their safety during pregnancy first though. I am about to embark on that journey myself now because I just googled and found that flagyl has some concern over the possibility that it can raise the risk of my baby getting cancer in childhood or adulthood if I take it, and since I have a family history of cancer, I'd rather avoid any even potential risks.


----------



## Ember

You may want to hold off on trying the metrogel, in case you haven't seen msq's latest thread. I've been doing some reading since her post and if it were me, I would not use it.


----------



## MyFavSurprise

Thank you, that website is great! I'll definitely look into some of those options and start eating that yucky yogurt hehe. Thanks everyone :)


----------



## KandyKinz

Acidophilus comes in capsules. The refrigerated stuff is best. Around here it can be found at natural health food stores and most pharmacies. 

And topical application of plain yogurt can be helpful as well (I too find the taste of unsweetened plain yogurt :sick: )


----------



## Ember

I've read that refrigerated acidophilus can go bad and turn into mold spores, so I would be careful with it, especially if you go with vaginal application. I can smell mold spores from a mile away because of an extreme allergy and very sensitive olfactory cells, so I can avoid mold pretty easily, but most people can't smell it unless it's really strong, so it would be hard to tell.


----------



## KandyKinz

I've never heard of any issues with mold and acidophilus providing it's used before it's expiry date.


----------



## smashley

I used to have problems with BV over a year ago. It kept coming back after taking meds. I started eating yogurt with active cultures 4-5 times a week and I have not had any problems in over a year. Maybe you could give it a try.

If you don't like the taste of yogurt, try making fresh fruit smoothies with yogurt added. It's sooo good.


----------



## KandyKinz

The sugars in fruit negates the benefits of the probiotics in the yogurt especially when consumed very close together and especially when consumed together :(


----------



## smashley

KandyKinz said:


> The sugars in fruit negates the benefits of the probiotics in the yogurt especially when consumed very close together and especially when consumed together :(

Don't make the smoothies! lol srry!!


----------



## Ember

Just found this site when researching the safety of hydrogen peroxide douches during pregnancy. 
https://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/vagInfections.html
It is super-helpful, I'm going to try the peroxide wash and then try acidophilus tablets when I can afford them.


----------



## KandyKinz

smashley said:


> KandyKinz said:
> 
> 
> The sugars in fruit negates the benefits of the probiotics in the yogurt especially when consumed very close together and especially when consumed together :(
> 
> Don't make the smoothies! lol srry!!Click to expand...

NAH! Definitly DO make the smoothies as they are super duunper yummy..... Just try to eat some unsweetened plain yogurt at some other time during the day.


----------

